
What A CEO Does - phreeza
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/08/what-a-ceo-does.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29
======
duck
Already on the homepage - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1646070>

